# Some of the Gauge 1 models I have made



## andersley

All the models were made to customers orders.


----------



## andersley




----------



## andersley




----------



## andersley




----------



## andersley




----------



## andersley




----------



## tjcruiser

I thought you said you were going to post pics of models. These are pics of real trains!

(Kidding, of course ... fabulous, fabulous work!)

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Very nice Alan!:thumbsup:

A lot of good looking locos.:thumbsup:


----------



## andersley

Thanks guys. I enjoyed building those for a few years - and getting paid for it.


----------



## dylanlewis2000

Did you make these or did you buy them as a kit? If the latter i would be very interested as to how much they cost.


----------



## sam8940

I really like the blue retro engine in the second pic


----------



## sstlaure

Wow......REALLY nice work


----------



## andersley

dylanlewis2000 said:


> Did you make these or did you buy them as a kit? If the latter i would be very interested as to how much they cost.


No kits, they were all totally handbuilt.


----------



## dylanlewis2000

how much did they cost?


----------



## andersley

Varied with the amount of detail the customer wanted. Most around £3,000 to £5,000, some up to £15,000.


----------



## fishman

wow those are some nice trains!


----------



## andersley

Thank you


----------



## dkirksey

Very nice models thanks for the pics


----------



## dylanlewis2000

i keep coming back to this thread over and over again. I am truly amazed at what you have achieved. Are you an engineer, or have you been in the engineering trade? Have you considered making some of these to order?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, he's one hell of a craftsman, that's for sure!


----------



## shaygetz

Any of them live steam?


----------



## andersley

dylanlewis2000 said:


> i keep coming back to this thread over and over again. I am truly amazed at what you have achieved. Are you an engineer, or have you been in the engineering trade? Have you considered making some of these to order?


No, I am not an engineer, but have an engineering mind, if that makes sense!  I was in the printing trade for 20 years!

All the models shown were made to customers' orders, but that was several years ago, and after making well over a hundred locos (and some rakes of coaches) I called it a day and went on to producing cast metal American N scale freightcar kits (for which I handmade all the masters in brass).

I no longer have the neccessary workshop equipment so could not make them now very easily, even if I wanted to.


----------



## andersley

shaygetz said:


> Any of them live steam?


The only live steam models I made were building up a couple of Aster Gresley A4 kits. I knew little about live steam operation at the time, but they both worked very well. 

I later started to build some Gauge 3 (2.5" track) locomotives and coaches and at many garden railway meetings run by G3 members I got to operate many live steam locos, mainly coal fired.


----------



## andersley

Found a pic of me with the Western I made for a customer in Canada.










Also one with the first Gauge 3 loco I made.










Will look out and scan some shots of the many G3 meetings we attended for another thread when I have time.


----------

